# Hunting with Goats



## elkhunter (Jan 15, 2011)

Very nice pics. So lets hear about hunting with your goats.Thats the reason I got mine.I cant wait to get back in the high country with my boys to do some elk hunting.Anyway,What do you do with them while hunting? I have read that some leave them in camp and others say thats a no-no and let them come along while actually hunting. What are your thoughts?


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Hunting Pics*

I took my goats along on a bow hunting trip with friends a couple of years ago. But I wasn't hunting. When my friend went out to hunt I sometimes tagged along, 50 yds or more behind him just keeping him in sight and doing a little cow calling. The goats stayed close to me. Elk noticed the goats and knew they weren't elk. A cow elk barked at them and moved within 30 yds before deciding she didn't like us and moved away. My friend called a bull in to about 40 yds of himself and my goats. The bull paid no attention to the goats, but couldn't see a cow elk so he froze up there. He didn't think my goats were elk, but he wasn't afraid of them at all. My buddy couldn't get a clear shot so he passed it up.

I left the goats home on my bow hunt this year. They helped pack my camp in, but then I took them home. I did it this way because I was truely worried about calling a horny bull elk within bow range of my goats. As it turned out I called in one bull to 15 yds, another to 25 yds, and two more to about 50 yds. All I could see of the two close ones were their heads and necks so I didn't shoot.

I don't know what would happen if a bull elk decided he liked (or didn't like) my goats. Maybe nothing. But I worry about being among my goats, trying to be invisible and sound like a cow elk, when 700 lb of sex crazed bull elk decides he wants to party.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 11, 2008)

Ive used them on elk hunts and deer hunts. They worked fine on both. I walked up to 20 yards of a herd of feeding elk with a large 6 point bull bugling his head off. I didn't have a big bull tag but I did have a spike or cow tag and I wanted a spike. I should have just shot a cow at 35 yards but again I wanted a spike. The elk eventually did take off when they winded me. They did not care about the goats on that trip. I should have just shot a cow.

I have more stories but ill save them for later.

here is a pic of a successful deer hunt


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

My husband would have a camp cook. ME!
I take care of goats, camp, and get the wood in.


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

ryorkies said:


> My husband would have a camp cook. ME!
> I take care of goats, camp, and get the wood in.


He's a very lucky guy! I think that's the best way to do it. Use the goats to haul in camp, have someone hang around with them and take them for day hikes while the hunters go out, and then use them to haul out camp and meat.

Do you have a sister? Just kidding, I'm married. My wife really knows what to do with elk meat, but she's not into the hunting part.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I am not much into the hunting part either.
I am into the camping and taking care of the critter
part.

And I just love it when the hunters get back
and I tell them of the big bull that came down
to see the camp critters. :twisted: :twisted:

_And yes I do have 2 sisters. Both taken of course_


----------

